# Air Cylinders



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

My brother got me some air cylinders 










Top one is a 13.5 stroke
the rest are 1" strokes


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

looks like a whole lot of fun!
i wish i knew where to start with those things...


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

You have a great brother. Those look like gen-u-ine Bimbas.... none better to be found, IMHO. Have fun!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lucky...!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, showing off free air cylinders is like chewing gum in class. Did you bring enough for everyone??? lol


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

I am very jealous.............


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea I have already began designing uses for them and he has gotten me a few more cylinders too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, what are you planning?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Lotus said:


>


Alright,

The Top one the 13.5 Stroke is either going to be the gaurd dog, that comes flying out of a dog house at the tots or I am going to trying to use it for the scissor prop. the rest of they cylinders are going to be for little scares. ex. a tombstone movies to a side, a rat moving foward......


----------

